# Bryozoan colony



## Juanger (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi,

Some weeks ago I found this beautiful colony in my freshwater aquarium and I want to share some pics with you:


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Wow, that is really neat. I also have some sessile life growing in my tank, but i am not sure what they are, if they are an algae or invertebrate.


----------



## mauve (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd like to have these in my tank. Any possible sources?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

you must have rally good quality water...


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

This reminds me of feather duster worms. Very interesting.


----------



## bluegardener (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice photographs.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome! I had a few of those living in a jar once that came in on a Potamogeton, but that is a really big colony! Very cool.


----------

